# Best direction for loft to face?



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was wondering which direction is the best for a loft to face. I know the south will give it more daylight but sometimes we get winds from the south! We always get winds from the west and north so thats out. Does it matter which direction if faces? As far as best for racers to fly does it matter? Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The best is to get sun on the aviaries, so facing them south or south east is better, they really like to sit in the sun and it is nice in the winter to have sun come up on them there. the back without windows should face north from cold nothern winds. as far as racing goes they would come into the loft at any direction.. facing the loft is for it to get the most of the sunlight...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I try to face our to the east because we don't get as much wind from that direction & in the winter the birds get the rising sun first... when it's not snow!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine faces Southeast. My flight cage is covered with plastic, so when the sun shines its like a greenhouse inside and toasty warm.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Face your loft if possible where it gets the most sun.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine Faces Southwest. To help with sunlight three panels on my roof are clear plastic which really brightens the loft. I know sunlight is important because in the mornings most all my birds sit where the sun shines into the loft. Even on cold mornings.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Southeast is the #1 direction for a FLYING LOFT to face....Then comes South...Then comes Southwest.....Alamo


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

My current loft faces east because the wind/weather off lake ontario is brutal in the winter. I do have windows on three sides.....My next one will be facing south (the direction the birds race)


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I try to face our to the east because we don't get as much wind from that direction & in the winter the birds get the rising sun first... when it's not snow!



Same here.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

It would really depend where your loft is, out in the open , shaded. etc. I once placed my race loft facing the direction the birds came from, which is mostly WNW. What I found out was that about 99% of the time the birds would cicrle once completly around the loft before they landed. I then tunred the race loft 180 degrees to the ESE, now when they come home, they just cicrle to the opening of the loft and land.


----------

